

Books about Lean Software Development  - _pius
http://timothyfitz.wordpress.com/2009/02/17/8-books-to-kickstart/

======
stevejohnson
I am increasingly skeptical of these "new models of software development." It
sounds suspiciously like the business school jargon another article mentioned
earlier today. Some key excerpts:

"This is the book you must absolutely read...It identifies and covers in depth
seven fundamental lean principles: Eliminate Waste, Amplify Learning, Decide
as Late as Possible, Deliver as Fast as Possible, Empower the Team, Build
Integrity In and Seeing The Whole."

"Lean Software Development helps you refocus development on value, flow and
people- so you can achieve breakthrough quality, savings, speed and business
alignment."

Yeah, they're both from the same book, but the author chooses to start his
article with them.

~~~
noss
The quote "Knowledge, by its very nature, must be intelligible, not obscure"
is wonderful (as pointed out in <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=581597>).

Management ideas seem to be like skin products, if you dont understand how
they work, it is likely that it is just high priced mud. (Also, they wont
solve all your beauty issues, sometimes you just need to be beautiful to start
with.)

